
Those Apple Cards are looking pretty busted just six months later - momentmaker
https://mashable.com/article/apple-card-looks-busted/
======
WhiteOwlLion
[https://in.mashable.com/tech/11062/those-apple-cards-are-
loo...](https://in.mashable.com/tech/11062/those-apple-cards-are-looking-
pretty-busted-just-six-months-later)

